# COD:MW and COD:MW2... Anyone still play?



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

I've just fired up both these games on the Xbox 360 and spent an hour online on each. Still fantastic games and people still play. I only noticed two glitchers but just quit the game and continued in another. 

It's hard to believe that COD:MW is 8 years old and the graphics are still pretty decent. You'd think in 8 years from then that games now would show massive graphical advances but IMO they don't. Yes the graphics are better but not 8 years worth?


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Is there still a fair number of people on the servers for these? I went off COD when advanced warfare came out but might go back to ghosts (only because I now have a PS4 and no previous gen console)


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I used to love playing WAW Zombie mode.
My mate and I used to play coop and spend ages downloading loads of maps to try.
Playing with open mic is hilarious, when you hear your mate crap himself after a zombie sneaked up on them.
We used to play for hours, you could hear his mrs moan at him at silly AM about going to bed


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

For Xbox 360, yes. I've had no trouble with team death match games.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Was amazed how busy gears 1 remained all the way until he remake. Can't beat the top games, cod4 has always been the best 

Be good of they remade it but kept it exactly as it was, just freshen the graphics up a bit etc


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Mw2 got full of crap sadly 

May try it again and see if issues have been fixed


----------

